# caffè macchiato doppio



## autnagrag

Sono in Sicilia fino a un altro 4 settimane. La settimana scorsa, in uno bar, ho sentito qualchuno ordinare, «macchiato doppio.» Dal accento, era Italiano. Il barista glielo data. Doppo sentirlo, l'ho ordinato con successo parecchie volte. Oggi, pensavo ancora una volta, questo è essattamento quello che voglio. L'ho ordinato. Il cameriere me diceva, «Caffè? CAFFÈ macchiato doppio?» Mi ha ricordato di altri momenti in Italia, quando ho ordinato, «un caffè, per favore,» e uno di due barista diceva, «Sì» mentre l'altro (frequentamente femminile), a cominciato di urlare, «ESPRESSO? ESPRESSO?» Normalmente, mi taccio, e parto, perché ho dubbi che potrei disfrutare il mio caffè nel tal ambiente. C'è qual cosa irregolare di ordinare «macchiato doppio?» Che cosa devo dire in vece, se non quello? Ho letto che alcuni Italiani sono infuriato da turisti che bevono cappuccino nel pomeriggio. È uno de questi tipi di momenti?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Dal punto di vista linguistico (data la natura di WR) non c'è nulla di sbagliato in "un caffè macchiato doppio". Significa che vuoi un caffè doppio (2 caffè nella stessa tazza) con un aggiunta di latte.


----------



## autnagrag

Pensavo che era un problema comportamentale invece di lingua. Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

autnagrag said:


> Pensavo che era un problema comportamentale invece di lingua. Grazie.


Secondo me non c'è nulla di male nel modo in cui ordini il caffè che vuoi.


----------



## Pietruzzo

autnagrag said:


> potrei disfrutare il mio caffè


Scusami, non capisco "disfrutare".


----------



## autnagrag

Qualche volte, il mio Spagnolo attacca il mio Italiano, per essempio lì. Segue il mio versione magari con meno errori. Erano altri errori.

Sono in Sicilia fino a un altro 4 settimane. La settimana scorsa, in uno bar, ho sentito qualcuno ordinare, «macchiato doppio.» Dal accento, era Italiano. Il barista glielo data. Dopo sentirlo, l'ho ordinato con successo parecchie volte. Oggi, pensavo ancora una volta, questo è esattamente quello che voglio. L'ho ordinato. Il cameriere me diceva, «Caffè? CAFFÈ macchiato doppio?» Mi ha ricordato di altri momenti in Italia, quando ho ordinato, «un caffè, per favore,» e uno di due barista diceva, «Sì» mentre l'altro (frequentemente femminile), cominciava di urlare, «ESPRESSO? ESPRESSO?» Normalmente*, mi taccio, e parto, perché ho dubbi che potrei fruire il mio caffè nel tal ambiente. C'è qual cosa irregolare di ordinare «macchiato doppio?» Che cosa devo dire in vece, se non quello? Ho letto che alcuni Italiani sono infuriati da turisti che bevono cappuccino nel pomeriggio. È uno di questi tipi di momenti?


----------



## Pietruzzo

autnagrag said:


> quando ho ordinato, «un caffè, per favore,» e uno di due barista diceva, «Sì» mentre l'altro (frequentemente femminile), cominciava di urlare, «ESPRESSO? ESPRESSO?



Generalmente in un bar italiano "un caffè" è inteso come caffè espresso. Tuttavia, se a richiederlo è un cliente americano, è possibile che il/la barista chieda conferma. Perchè debba urlare non so.


----------



## autnagrag

Posso capire la necesità di confermare che cosa era voluta, sopratutto quando la lingua parlato non è Itialiano, o è Italiano pronunciato male. Veramente, c'è un gran problema per i baristi di servire un caffè a qualcuno chi lo ordinato, e poi incontrare tali domandi che «dov'è il mio 10 cl di sciroppa, il mio 10 cl  di latte caldo?» Di solito, questo tipo di cliente ordinarà in Inglese così, «a large almond latte with whipped cream,» è l'acceterà immediatamente, se'il caffè «espresso» sia messo nel una grande tazza, colli altri ingredienti. Ha, ha, è un bar raro in Italia che ha una seleziona di sciroppe come Starbucks negli Stati Uniti. Non so se abbia mai visto. A me, sembra molto piu un problema di comportamento che una ricerca per chiarezza. L'atto non sta fando gentile, di solito. Perché la barista mi urla? Non urlo io quando ordino.

Mi scusi l'Italiano cattivo, ma non so modo migliore di megliorarlo.



Pietruzzo said:


> Generalmente in un bar italiano "un caffè" è inteso come caffè espresso. Tuttavia, se a richiederlo è un cliente americano, è possibile che il/la barista chieda conferma. Perchè debba urlare non so.



Da i miei vestiti e accento, mi è stato chiesto alcune volte se io sià Tedesco o Italiano, ma probabilmente non per le baristi urlante.


----------



## giginho

Allora, io ordinerei: un "caffè doppio, macchiato" piuttosto che un "caffè macchiato doppio", perché doppio si riferisce al caffè e non a macchiato.

Sul fatto che le cameriere urlino potrebbe semplicemente essere perché nel bar c'è confusione e vogliono essere sicure di essere sentite.

In merito allo sciroppo (sciroppo è maschile, non si dice sciroppa), nei bar italiani non l'ho mai visto. Al massimo trovi del miele per zuccherare il caffè al posto del dolcificante o dello zucchero stesso.


----------



## autnagrag

Grazie, professore (non scritto in modo ironico). Quello che lei mi dica mi sembra utile. Ho visto variazione nella quantità di latte o spuma aggiuntava. Ho cercato de copiare come l'ho sentito detto senza pensarci di più.


----------



## Androide74

Paulfromitaly said:


> Dal punto di vista linguistico (data la natura di WR) non c'è nulla di sbagliato in "un caffè macchiato doppio". Significa che vuoi un caffè doppio (2 caffè nella stessa tazza) con un aggiunta di latte.


Secondo me è sbagliato "caffè macchiato doppio".
Io direi "caffè doppio macchiato", mi sembra molto più comprensibile per il barista


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Androide74 said:


> Secondo me è sbagliato "caffè macchiato doppio".
> Io direi "caffè doppio macchiato", mi sembra molto più comprensibile per il barista


Ah si?
Allora dimmi, cosa altro può significare un "caffè macchiato doppio" se non esattamente la stessa cosa che un "caffè doppio macchiato" soprattutto se detto da uno straniero?


----------



## Starless74

Androide74 said:


> Secondo me è sbagliato "caffè macchiato doppio".
> Io direi "caffè doppio macchiato", mi sembra molto più comprensibile per il barista


"Sbagliato" in questo caso è un po' apodittico; diciamo che poiché il barista prima fa il caffè doppio e poi lo macchia, può essergli utile la sequenza logica (come anche: _caffè al vetro, lungo_ - prima la scelta del bicchiere, poi la quantità di caffè).
Tuttavia, se un barista mi macchiasse due volte un "caffè macchiato doppio" penserei che è un po' cretino.


----------



## autnagrag

La virgula. Caffè doppio, macchiato in vece di caffè, doppio macchiato.


----------



## Starless74

autnagrag said:


> La virgula. Caffè doppio, macchiato in vece di caffè, doppio macchiato.


Fare una pausa (virgola) dopo "doppio" può andare bene, ma comunque un barista non penserà mai di dover "macchiare due volte" un caffé, come giustamente ha osservato Paulfromitaly in #2


----------



## Androide74

Starless74 said:


> "Sbagliato" in questo caso è un po' apodittico; diciamo che poiché il barista prima fa il caffè doppio e poi lo macchia, può essergli utile la sequenza logica (come anche: _caffè al vetro, lungo_ - prima la scelta del bicchiere, poi la quantità di caffè).
> Tuttavia, se un barista mi macchiasse due volte un "caffè macchiato doppio" penserei che è un po' cretino.



A livello grammaticale siete più esperti voi, quindi se mi dite che "Caffè macchiato doppio" è corretto allora mi fido.
A livello logico però è molto fuorviante: quel "doppio" sembra riferito alla "macchiatura" e mi fa subito pensare a "un caffè macchiato con doppia schiuma"
Nella scrittura può venire in aiuto la virgola "caffè macchiato, doppio" anche se non vedo il motivo per spostare il "doppio" alla fine.
Nel parlato può risultare difficile far risaltare la virgola, specialmente per uno straniero all'interno un bar caotico, e comunque incide molto anche l'interpretazione di chi ascolta.
Io userei "Caffè doppio, macchiato (caldo/freddo)" che non si presta a interpretazioni.



autnagrag said:


> mentre l'altro (frequentemente femminile), cominciava di urlare, «ESPRESSO? ESPRESSO?» Normalmente*, mi taccio, e parto, perché ho dubbi che potrei fruire il mio caffè nel tal ambiente. C'è qual cosa irregolare di ordinare «macchiato doppio?» Che cosa devo dire in vece, se non quello? Ho letto che alcuni Italiani sono infuriati da turisti che bevono cappuccino nel pomeriggio. È uno di questi tipi di momenti?



Allora qui secondo me subentra una altro aspetto... "caffè" è generico e se lo pronuncia un italiano significa "caffè espresso" ma se a pronunciarlo è uno straniero il barista può pensare che voglia un "caffè all'americana" che è più "allungato" (diluito).
Quindi per non destare dubbi devi ordinare "un caffè espresso" o puoi anche dire solamente "un espresso" omettendo la parola "caffè".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Androide74 said:


> A livello logico però è molto fuorviante: quel "doppio" sembra riferito alla "macchiatura" e mi fa subito pensare a "un caffè macchiato con doppia schiuma"


Non è mica vero.

"caffè doppio" è un'espressione comune, inequivocabile per qualsiasi barman.
"macchiato doppio" è una cosa mai sentita - tu stesso per esprimere il concetto dici "un caffè macchiato *con doppia schiuma*" quindi non esiste che un barman non capisca cosa significa. 
Solo volendo essere pignoli si puoi dire, a ragione, che "caffè doppio macchiato" è un'espressione più naturale per un madrelingua.


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> .... Non è mica vero ....


Forse non è vero strettamente dal punto di vista grammaticale oppure dal punto di vista del barman, non lo so.  Invece per me, che assolutamente non sono esperto nei vari tipi del caffè, pare perfettamente logico  e univoco quello che ha scritto Giginho (ciao  ) nel suo post #9  : 





giginho said:


> Allora, io ordinerei: un "caffè doppio, macchiato" piuttosto che un "caffè macchiato doppio", perché doppio si riferisce al caffè e non a macchiato.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Dal punto di vista grammaticale in "caffé macchiato doppio" l'aggettivo "doppio" può solo riferirsi a "caffé macchiato", non all'aggettivo "macchiato". Quindi il risultato è comunque un caffé doppio. Mi resta solo il dubbio filosofico se in un caffé doppio macchiato / macchiato doppio l'aggiunta di latte è doppia o singola.


----------



## lorenzos

Per rispondere all'angosciante dubbio di @Pietruzzo  la macchiatura è semplice; con la doppia macchiatura calda (anzi, qualcosa di più) avremmo un "macchiatone", una via di mezzo tra un caffè e un cappuccino, servito in tazza grande.
Di sicuro, poi, ci sarà chi vuole un macchiatone doppio o un caffè corretto doppio (doppio che?)... poveri baristi!


----------



## Sepia

Pietruzzo said:


> Scusami, non capisco "disfrutare".



Grazie - io, l'ho capito. Ma sono stato anche sorpreso che fosse la stessa parola che in spagnolo

Il mio spagnolo è migliore del mio italiano.


----------



## giginho

Sepia said:


> Grazie - io, l'ho capito. Ma sono stato anche sorpreso che fosse la stessa parola che in spagnolo



Tu l'avrai anche capito ma resta il fatto che "disfrutare" non sia una parola italiana


----------



## LauraDB

autnagrag said:


> Sono in Sicilia fino a un altro 4 settimane. La settimana scorsa, in uno bar, ho sentito qualchuno ordinare, «macchiato doppio.» Dal accento, era Italiano. Il barista glielo data. Doppo sentirlo, l'ho ordinato con successo parecchie volte. Oggi, pensavo ancora una volta, questo è essattamento quello che voglio. L'ho ordinato. Il cameriere me diceva, «Caffè? CAFFÈ macchiato doppio?» Mi ha ricordato di altri momenti in Italia, quando ho ordinato, «un caffè, per favore,» e uno di due barista diceva, «Sì» mentre l'altro (frequentamente femminile), a cominciato di urlare, «ESPRESSO? ESPRESSO?» Normalmente, mi taccio, e parto, perché ho dubbi che potrei disfrutare il mio caffè nel tal ambiente. C'è qual cosa irregolare di ordinare «macchiato doppio?» Che cosa devo dire in vece, se non quello? Ho letto che alcuni Italiani sono infuriato da turisti che bevono cappuccino nel pomeriggio. È uno de questi tipi di momenti?


Buongiorno,
credo che il motivo per cui il barista ti abbia domandato se volessi un caffè' macchiato doppio (2 caffè + latte) sia semplicemente perché esiste anche il latte macchiato (bicchiere/tazza di latte + caffè)


----------



## ohbice

LauraDB said:


> Buongiorno,
> credo che il motivo per cui il barista ti abbia domandato se volessi un caffè' macchiato doppio (2 caffè + latte) sia semplicemente perché esiste anche il latte macchiato (bicchiere/tazza di latte + caffè)


Non lo credo. Credo invece abbia ragione _Androide _al post 16, il barista chiede conferma che la richiesta riguardi un caffé espresso (più o meno doppio, più o meno macchiato), e non invece un caffé "americano".
Le "urla", ovvero un tono di voce parecchio alto, sono tipiche di gente molto indaffarata in un ambiente pieno di brusii e con gli sbuffi e i ronzii e i borbottii delle macchine del caffé in sottofondo ;-)


----------



## lorenzos

Concordo in toto con @ohbice. Ma esiste anche il latte macchiato doppio (anche  qua ) dove è doppia la quantità di caffè, e di acqua: in un caffè doppio è doppia la miscela, la polvere (diciamo che sono due caffè molto ristretti nella stessa tazzina); a quanto ho capito, qui sono due caffè normali.


----------



## francisgranada

ohbice said:


> .... Le "urla", ovvero un tono di voce parecchio alto, sono tipiche di gente molto indaffarata in un ambiente pieno di brusii e con gli sbuffi e i ronzii e i borbottii delle macchine del caffé in sottofondo ;-)


Oppure, esiste anche l'abitutine di "urlare"  con gli stranieri  pensando che forse così  gli stranieri  comprendano meglio l'italiano  ....


----------



## ohbice

E dove esiste un'abitudine talfatta?


----------



## francisgranada

ohbice said:


> E dove esiste un'abitudine talfatta?


Dappertutto   ... Per carità, non volevo dire che si trattasse di un fenomeno specialmente italiano. (Non voglio continuare nell'argomento  perché necessariamente diventerebbe OT ....)


----------



## ohbice

No, no, non ho inteso il tuo post come un insulto all'italianità (cosa della quale, tra l'altro, non me ne cataf...te un'emerita minkietta  ).
Solo io le urla non le ho sentite mai... voglio dire, se un barista al bar urla urla con gli stranieri e pure con i connazionali...
O almeno questa è la mia esperienza


----------

